# Goats and Chickens, how to keep one in and one out.



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 15, 2012)

Hey ya'll! 

I've shown pics of my goat yard before, and the goat run is attached to the chicken's run, which is separated by a little door.. 







See the goat's door which Betty Boop (spotted goat) is in front of??? 
I want to let my goats get through the door and not the chickens. 
why?? Because I'm tired of cleaning out chicken poo from the goat feeders and waters. 
I've tried beads, spoons hanging on beads,  everything. Please help!!!


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Dec 15, 2012)

I have found ways to keep the goats out of the chicken pen, but I havnt been able to come up with anything that keeps the chickens out of the goat area. They'll go under, fly over, go through just about anything.   Good luck though!! Hopefully someone comes along with a great idea!


----------



## treeclimber233 (Dec 15, 2012)

Can you make it darker in the goat stall?  Maybe if the chickens can't see they will stay out.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Dec 15, 2012)

Make a door that is like a doggy door.  Heavy enough that the chickens will not try to push it, but something the goats can walk through.  It is worth a try.  Finding a material that you can use that the goats will not chew on, that is the harder part.


----------



## secuono (Dec 15, 2012)

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> Make a door that is like a doggy door.  Heavy enough that the chickens will not try to push it, but something the goats can walk through.  It is worth a try.  Finding a material that you can use that the goats will not chew on, that is the harder part.


Yup, heavy dog door plastic flap or thin wood free swinging and train the goats. Otherwise, you're screwed...


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 17, 2012)

Sounds like great ideas ya'll!!! thanks a bunch! Going for doggie door option. more of that material...


----------



## Catahoula (Dec 17, 2012)

Maybe be try using the plastic runner you put over carpet runner...They are about 2 feet wide and as long as you want to get...like at Home Depot or Lowes? Maybe over lap and few pieces and shred them about 3 or 4 inches wide... Just like you see places with walk in fridge....


----------



## Lupa Duende (Dec 18, 2012)

I like your chicken-only area. my husband screwed a piece of plywood to the inside of the roost door to keep boneless goats from getting into the chickens' grain.
thank you for posting the photo.


----------

